# ADHD Marijuana Strains



## greenearth5 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am trying to figure out which strain of marijuana works best for people with ADD or ADHD, attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder. It needs to calm the person down while helping there thought process.


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 21, 2009)

Good question, I would say that more sativa domin Hey look, there's a dog outside! I think I might make some pasta for dinner, maybe with some I wonder what I should do tonight, don't really feel like drinking, my nose itches, oh damn, a spider on the wall, I like pie.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 21, 2009)

i have add, and i actually prefer a killer indica that will completely [email protected]&! me lol


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 21, 2009)

HAVE you seen my baseball?????


----------



## .:Maca.Frama.Lamma:. (Feb 22, 2009)

green crack for sure always does the trick it makes me feel like im on a upper


----------



## Afroman25 (Feb 22, 2009)

ADHD BY Growdoc seeds
*Breeder :* GrowDoc 
* Flowering Time :* 60 Days 
* Environment :* Indoor 
* Seeds Per Pack :* 5 
ADHD was created and tested by GrowDocSeeds. People suffering from ADD and ADHD have found some comfort with this strain. This strain has been under testing for over 2 years. ADHD is mainly Indica. Best suitable for indoor growing. A good medical strain.

Plant height:short and stout 50-70cm

Stoned or high: Good body high with a light mind.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2009)

Here's a list Kush posted back in November.

Afghanica) Nausea, pain

(Afghanie x Haze) PMS

(AK-47) Pain, nausea, depression, insomnia, headache

(Alien Train Wreck) Asthma

(Apollo 13) Back pain

(Auntie Em) Crohn's Disease, MS

(Aurora B) Nausea, joint pain, arthritis

(Berry-Bolt) Insomnia, joint pain

(Big Bang) Used to sedate and relieve stress & anxiety amongst sufferers of severe anxiety,etc.(EDITED/ADDED by Apprentice.Source Greenhouse Seeds Co.)Cannabis cup winner, the reviews mention its medicinal properties.

(Big Kahuna) Herniated disc pain, arthritis

(Black on Blue Widow) HIV, back pain

(Black Vietnamese) Nausea, muscle spasms, pain

(Blue Fruit) Crohn's Disease, muscle spasms

(Blue Moonshine) Anxiety, depression, insomnia

(Blue Satellite x Jack Herer) Depression, nausea

(Blue Satellite) Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety, muscle tension

(Blueberry) Nausea, insomnia, pain

(Bog Sour Bubble) Pain, anxiety

(Bonzo Bud) Body pain, migraine

(Budacolumbia) Nausea

(Burmaberry) Migraine, depression

(Burmese kush) Anxiety, depression

(C99 x Great White Shark) Anxiety

(Cali-O) Nausea

(Catalyst) PMS

(Cinderella 99) Nausea

(CIT) Pain, nausea, insomnia

(Citral) Insomnia

(Cripple Creek) Ankylosing Spondilitis, Hepatitis C, Degenerative Disc Disease, IBS, Interstitial Cystitis, Chronic Rotator Cuff Disease

(Deep Chunk) Joint pain, insomnia

(Dynamite) Asthma, Crohn's Disease, Hepatitis C

(NYC Sour Diesel) Edema, epilepsy, fibromyalgia, radiculopathy

(El Nino) Nausea, insomnia

(Fieldale Haze) Anxiety, back pain

(Fig Widow) Back pain, psychosis

(Firecracker) Anxiety, depression, nausea

(G13 x HP) Nausea, joint pain, insomnia

(G-13) Depression, pain, ADD, ADHD

(Grapefruit) Arthritis, Hepatitis C, pain, nausea

(Green Queen) Epilepsy, neck/spine pain

(Green Spirit x Timewarp x Herijuana) RLS, insomnia, migraine, joint pain

(Green Spirit) Nausea, headache, body pain

(Herijuana x Trainwreck) Diabetic neuropathy, joint pain, insomnia, MS

(Herijuana) Pain, nausea, insomnia

(Ice Princess x Bubblegum) Migraine

(Jack Herer) Anxiety, fibromyalgia

(Juicy Fruit) Insomnia, joint pain, anxiety

(Kali Mist) Nausea, depression

(Kal-X) Body pain

(Killer Queen) Depression, back pain

(Krinkle x Kush x Freezeland) MS muscle spasms

(Leda Uno) Insomnia

(Legends Ultimate Indica x Herijuana) Muscle spasms, pain

(Legends Ultimate Indica) Insomnia, IBS

(Lemon Chemo) Insomnia, back pain, migraine

(Lemon Haze) RLS, chronic fatigue

(Lifesaver) Nausea, headache, pain, insomnia

(Lollipop) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, edema, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, migraine, MS, nausea, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder

(Lowryder) Nausea, pain, headache

(LSD) Nausea, anxiety, depression, headache

(M-39) Depression

(Magic Crystal) Migraine, PMS, depression, SADS, mania, nausea

(Mango x Northern Lights # 5) Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety

(Mango) Back pain, nausea

(Masterkush) Nausea

(Medicine Woman) Diabetic neuropathy, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, Hepatitis C, muscle spasms, nausea, radiculopathy

(Misty) Hepatitis C, back pain, insomnia, nausea

(Motarebel Oguana Kush) Nerve Pain, muscle spasms, back pain, headache, insomnia

(Mountainberry) Insomnia, migraine, pain

(Northern Lights # 1) Arthritis

(Northern Lights # 2) Nausea, insomnia

(Northern Lights x Jamaican) Arthritis

(Northern Lights x Cinderella 99) Depression

(Northern Lights x Shiva) Body pain, back pain, toothache

(Northern Lights) Anxiety, radiculopathy, insomnia

(Northernberry) Pain

(Oregon 90) Insomnia, joint pain, RLS, pain, nausea

(Original Mystic) Epilepsy

(OG kush purple)

(Phaght Betty) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder

(Queen Bee) Neck/spine pain

(Sensi Star) Migraine

(Shiskaberry x Dutch Treat) Migraine, anxiety, insomnia, nausea

(Shiskaberry x Hash Plant) Anxiety, nausea

(Skunk # 1) Nausea

(Snow White) PMS

(Sour cream) Insomnia, joint pain, nausea

(Stardust 13) Pain, nausea, insomnia

(Strawberry Cough) Back pain, depression

(Super Impact x AK-47) Pain, insomnia

(Super Impact) Nausea, insomnia, muscle pain, depression, anxiety, SADS, mania

(Super Silver Haze) Nausea, depression

(Super Thai) Depression

(Sweet Blu) Degenerative bone/disc disease, diabetic neuropathy, edema, fibromyalgia, muscle spasms, nausea, neck/spine pain

(Sweet Tooth # 3) Depression

(Trainwreck x Herijuana) Nausea

(Trainwreck) Anxiety, arthritis, diabetic neuropathy, depression

(TW x LUI) Arthritis, nausea

(TX) Arthritis, asthma, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, MS

(Ultra Green) Insomnia

(Wakeford) Anxiety, nausea, insomnia

(White Rhino) Body pain, back pain, joint pain, insomnia

(White Russian) Pain, nausea

(White Widow x Big Bud) Depression

(White Widow) Cachexia, Hepatitis C, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder 

.

I've seen another list around that lists each disorder alphabetically and the strains that help. The dyslexic version of this list. I'll see if I can find it.

.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2009)

G13 is the only one I see listed. It's a sativa so you probably want to look for one of those.

I've seen a half dozen strains listed for ADD, I'll post the list when I find it.

.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Feb 22, 2009)

G-13 is a knockdown strong pure Indica. G-13 Haze is a mostly Sativa strain. Many get them mixed up. If someone has ADD or ADHD I would not think you would want to amp them up with a Sativa. Indicas are much more calming.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2009)

*" Many get them mixed up."*

I for one. Thanks for the heads up.

*"If someone has ADD or ADHD I would not think you would want to amp them up with a Sativa. Indicas are much more calming. "*

I was reading an article a while back, I don't remember the details, and the conclusion of the article was that sativas were better for disorders that stem from the brain, including epilipsy which I thought an indica would be best for. I'll see if I can come across that article, I'll post it in this thread. Stimulants are used for ADD and ADHD.

Methylphenidate (Ritalin) is a central nervous system (CNS) *stimulant* indicated in the treatment of attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder[

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritalin

.


----------



## victozap (Feb 22, 2009)

I have ADD and Haze did not help at all. If anything it made my ADD even worse because I did it right before school. I was jumping from subject to subject like none other and could not focus at all.

For ADD I highly suggest an indica. Sativa will just make you retarded.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2009)

I stand corrected.

Thanks Victozap.

.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 22, 2009)

sativas make me feel wierd


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 22, 2009)

so indicias are best for adhd... thats good to know cause i have 2 super silver haze plants that are mainly sativa and when i smoke on them i feel dum founded... i got another plant thats mainly indicia and its a blue berry....


----------



## GreenShadows (Feb 22, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> so indicias are best for adhd... thats good to know cause i have 2 super silver haze plants that are mainly sativa and when i smoke on them i feel dum founded... i got another plant thats mainly indicia and its a blue berry....


I have ADHD. 

Haze plants calm me but they also make my critical thinking hazy. I don't recommend.

I've heard that some Indicas can handle ADHD, but it seems like they are all a hybrid of a good bit Indica and a small bit Indica.

Sour Diesel: Works Awesome. Feels like ADHD medicine. THC 20% ; CBD over 1%. That nice cbd level keeps things level. Also if you smoke ALOT it is great for sleep.

Maui Waui: Works Awesome too. It's mainly or entirely Sativa. It feels like ADHD medication but it gives you some energy.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 22, 2009)

+rep

.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 22, 2009)

what is cbd?



GreenShadows said:


> I have ADHD.
> 
> Haze plants calm me but they also make my critical thinking hazy. I don't recommend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 23, 2009)

*"**CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 


Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired. 



.



*CBN (Cannabinol)* is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high. 

CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. Marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid. 



.


*THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin)* is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV.

.

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj028.htm

.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Feb 23, 2009)

some of each...you need variety...morning up, bedtime down, wake up at 3:00 a.m. heavy indica...but i prefer something anxiety/paranoia inducing overall! chased by aliens!


----------



## Ghost420 (Feb 23, 2009)

i find that using an indica works great.

blaze+waiting for peak to end+good music=me doing advanced calculus with chemistry

people who smoke are not dumb 


on a serous note i would swear to the AMA that thc and its various cannaboids do indeed help my add and make me more focused on tasks.

i have a great stain i wish i could share it with u guys.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 23, 2009)

im in one of the top 40 colleges and im getting a's and b's while smokin... before i started smoking again i was only getting d's and c's ... i thought i wasn't right for school until i decided to take some hits while doing my studies.. now everything is making since to me... i am adhd and its possible that i have other psychological disorders .. marijuana does help me out and that's why im trying to find a good strain to cope with my problems... ill plus rep everyone later this week for helping find the best strains for adhd

btw.. sign cosign tangent stuff is easy man... learn the circle chart 


quote=Ghost420;2129552]i find that using an indica works great.

blaze+waiting for peak to end+good music=me doing advanced calculus with chemistry

people who smoke are not dumb 


on a serous note i would swear to the AMA that thc and its various cannaboids do indeed help my add and make me more focused on tasks.

i have a great stain i wish i could share it with u guys.[/quote]


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah weed is a miracle for me when it comes to doin schoolwork, when im not high...i simply cant do assignments sometimes...i always get distracted , or just cant continuosly work, but if im stoned, im 100% focused, i wont even look away from the page lol it truly is amazing


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's that other list I mentioned. Forum member mogie put it together from posts throughout the forum.

.

*Disease specific MMJ strain list*

This is info that I have put together from MM sites across the net. Hope someone finds this useful.

*ADD: Focus: Catalyst, Billiejack, Jack Herer, C99, Thai, Haze, Elvis, Dogshit.*

Insomnia: Social Awareness, Emotional Stability: Black Domina, Butterscotch Hawiian, Trainwreck, Afgani, William's Wonder, Blueberry. 

MS Neuropathic Pain Urinary Incontinence: Trainwreck, Super Silver Haze), NYCD and Sour Diesel. For severe pain, concentrates may be required. 

Digestive Disorders: Blueberry, Blackberry, Black Domina. 

Nausea, Diarrhea & Cramping (including Menstrual): Blueberry. 

Social Anxiety: Romulan, NL#5, Hindu Kush, OG Kush, Bubba Kush. 

Stress: Heavenly Man. 

Sleep & General Relaxation: Sonoma Coma, Lifesaver, Matanuska Thunder Fuck, XXX, Legends Ultimate Indica, Sensi Star. 

Alert: AK-47, Dankouver, Cambodian X Orange Peako. 

Anti Anxiety/Sleep: Blue Moonshine, Jack Herrer, M-39, Herijuana. 

Chronic Pain: Romulan, Shiskeberry. 

Appetite Stimulant/Spasms: TY's Northernberry x Reefermans herijuana. 

Joint and Muscle Pain: Legends Ultimate Indica, UBC Chemo x Grapefruit. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chronic pain: Blueberry, reeferman's hashplant

appetite stimulant: Catalyst

Joint and muscle pain: Blueberry

White Russian-ak-47 x white widow-excellent for chronic pain and insomnia-M39 for chronic pain-Peace BigD

Catalyst: is good for Anxiety and Depression.

Purple Kush: helps my stomach and bleeds off my stress/anxiety.

Slow train: ruins me for a good long while and my back pain just melts away

Romulan-munchies, sleep inducer
AK-47-pain relief, day dreaming, anti stress

Hi all- I've been working my way through the various strains, trying to find an appropriate cannabis strain for me. My heart has a tendency to race, so I avoid most Sativas. Here's my experiences so far: 

Romulan: Pleasant slight mental high. *Great painkiller*/minor muscle relaxant. Aided sleep. My heart doesn't race at all on this stuff! Apparently, it has a lower THC content than many, and this may account for it's mellowness. Yeah! It also doesnt make me feel 'stoned' or stupid.

Blueberry Kush: Medium pain control. Medium body high, STRONG sleep inducer. Knocked me out....twice.

Peak 19- Too strong! 1/4 of a puff made my heart race for about a half hour, and made me feel like I was going to be ill. I hate this crap!!

Mango+Durban cross: Decent painkiller, euphoric feeling, 'couch-lock'. Slightly 'stupid' high, and munchie inducer. Makes my fingers feel numb occasionally.

Trainwreck: Anti-anxiety. Muddled my thoughts a bit but not too much to be disturbing. Good painkiller. Slight heartrate elevation. Extreme munchee inducer.

The Skunk#1 that was grown on the PainPal system is VERY relaxing for me, it numbs my chronic back pain and is a real easy on the throat smoke. Two reasonable sized bowls and I'm off to "la la land"

Nevles Haze is really good for psychiactric conditions, mood, and anxiety. I love Sensi-Star for it's ability to control muscle pain and nausea. It also has a wonderful aroma and taste to boot. 


I had a friend (RIP) who used to swear by Super Silver Haze cookies for his troublesome RLS and arthritic spinal problems. I have a couple of people I caregive that gave the strain a trial. Both of them said that the SSH cookies worked better than Rx medication and that Indica's did nothing for them. 

They also are very good for neuropathy and spasms from Multiple Sclerosis.

I eat 2 strong cookies a day - like clockwork - and dropped the Rx meds for spasms. This works well for me and it's the first thing I will give to someone who has MS or bladder problems that come with MS. Nothing I've used works better.

I have said it before, the Amsterdam Bubble Funk has a way of getting rid of my HEADACHES when the pinched nerve in my neck acts up with those top of the cranium gems of PAIN. Without a doubt, better than any asprin ever taken, and with immediate relief. As a general pain reliever, this strain does little for my FIBROMYALGIA. For that pain, i rely on Bubble Gum, or Blueberry to get me the relief i need, for the most part.


BUBBLE GUM, LIFESAVER, AMSTERDAM BUBBLE FUNK, & Kali Misty definitely help me to cope with my FIBO flare ups, by the way

AK-47- A more 'active' high, pretty decent munchie factor after a few minutes, and a very pleasant mental haze. Pain relief is definitely also a good plus with this one: an 8 for neuropathic pain, and a 9 for muscular pain. Effects are felt instantly, and although it's very potent, it doesn't make my heart race at all. 

New York City Diesel- This strain tends to put a bit of 'tightness' in my chest. A 7-8 for pain control, and an odd discernable head buzz. This tends to come on slowly for me. Small munchie factor.

Trainwreck (further thoughts)- This is a really great strain to be active with. I've been using Trainwreck in the morning, followed by small hits of AK-47 throughout the day for pain relief, and it's very effective. 

Medicine Man- Excellent for neuropathic pain. I've been told by some that this is another name for White Rhino....although it doesn't seem to have as 'active' a quality as I expected from this strain. More than any other strain, this cannabis creates a fogging mental haze that can be shaken off if necessary, but really helps with perception of pain. I give this a 10 out of 10 for pain control and general anti-anxiety/mood elevation, however, I'd save it for the night- it's not the most motivating thing in the world, although it is possible to become productive if you push yourself enough.

Afgooy. Great for stomach stuff as well. Serious couch lock. This stuff will make your face numb.

M-39- Very happy, decent bodily relaxation, excellent anti-anxiety, and good for cramps.

Silver Haze- AMAZING for pain- it's a very even head/body buzz, but it's an alert, cerebral one. I want to be busy when I'm on this stuff.

RomSpice- This is the strongest body high I've ever felt. It literally makes my whole body feel numb and tingly. I give it a 12 out of 10 for pain. It surpasses Romulan by at least half. AMAZING and wonderful! It not only kills my pain- without massive amounts of opiates, but it also helps withdrawl symptoms- VERY well. It brought my aches down to being barely tolerable with advil (as opposed to me lying on the floor aching, shaking and vomiting).

I highly recommend the club on 9th St. (10th st. is okay too, but the staff isn't nearly as knowledgable) in San Francisco. They know exactly what strains suit which ailments. Apparently, Cindy99 is supposed to be excellent for MS- they make bhang out of the most potent strains they have (RomSpice and Cindy99 for this batch), and many MS patients haven't needed anything more than an occasional advil. AMAZING stuff. 

Anti nausea strains: (I have BAD nausea due to a bad liver, kidney disfunction, and mental trauma/PTSD) RomSpice, Silver Haze, Romulan, NY Sour Diesel, M-39, Blue Moonshine, are ALL excellent- their effectivness is in order from greatest to lesser- but all of them work very well. 

NY Sour Diesel is excellent for anxiety, as is Bubblegum. SD gives an almost tangible sense of relaxation in the head- it killed a developing migraine before it started.

my personal preference for treating MS, is ANY strong Indica,,, i stay away from any/all pure Sativas,,, 

the reason is the effects from Sativas- energetic up buzz,, activates my spazticity with this disease,,,

it turns on my shaking in plain terms, makes me shake more,, it makes me vibrate, -try drinking coffeee i end up wearing it.

so for me,, an Indica,, a very very strong Indica, is what i need to treat my issues with MS- Neuropathic pain,, spazticity,,,

indicas turn off my spazticity,,,
so for Ms in conclusion,, with my needs specifically,, i would have a list with only this-

NO SATIVAS!!!! Indicas Only!!!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nirvana papaya: really helps chronic insomnia esp kief in cooking...

Nirvana White Rhino: eases some chronic pain and assisted with hunger issues through chemo

Female Seeds Grapefruit: Great for depression but not so good for anxiety issues.

Nirvana White Widow: Found to be good for depression and lessens anxiety (again personal opinion here)

Nirvana northen light x big bud: Good for moderate pain and late picked found to give a relaxing buzz...good for stress through pain, anxiety and long term chemo fatigue


----------



## littletoker93 (Feb 23, 2009)

Definetley indica, some shit that fucks my day up


----------



## victozap (Feb 23, 2009)

I've also found that KB helps me focus, but most of the time KB's quality is inconsistent, but for the most part it gives me that little jump to do anything. It's not too much of a stone where you can't focus at all.

I smoked some KB, and an hour later my ADD was completely gone, and I wrote an entire 5 page essay, and got an A on it.


----------



## juicyjayz (Feb 23, 2009)

wow..smoking a SATIVA for add or adhd?????REALL??youll be boucning off the walls and have a panic attack llike a mad man..no for these systmpom i reccomened a nice,heavy,greasy indica..indicas are calming,sleep inducing,and genrally not RACY or panicky like most sativas...try nirvana aurora indica,northern lights,etc..theyr diurt cheap 4 like 20$ a pop!!!yea boiii


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Feb 23, 2009)

yes northern lights gets me righttttt lol ill never forget the first time i smoked a bowl of it....and thats sayin a lot cuz i usually dont remember specific highs from specific types.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Feb 23, 2009)

juicyjayz said:


> wow..smoking a SATIVA for add or adhd?????REALL??youll be boucning off the walls and have a panic attack llike a mad man..no for these systmpom i reccomened a nice,heavy,greasy indica..indicas are calming,sleep inducing,and genrally not RACY or panicky like most sativas...try nirvana aurora indica,northern lights,etc..theyr diurt cheap 4 like 20$ a pop!!!yea boiii


 nah! smoking hyper weed makes me calm, like tofranil, except weed doesn't give you a messed up heart valve(thanks well meaning AMA!!!)...actually super sativas(and the oldschool) give me a lot of focus, and energy.


----------



## Nighttime (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't wanna smoke dogshit, wtf who named it that?!


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 24, 2009)

*"wow..smoking a SATIVA for add or adhd?????REALL??youll be boucning off the walls and have a panic attack llike a mad man"*

Its one of those weird medical things, a stimulant allows an ADD person to focus. What's the first drug you think of when ADD comes up? And what is Ritalin?

"Methylphenidate (Ritalin) is a mild central nervous system *stimulant* thought to exert its effect by enhancing dopaminergic transmission in the brain."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ritalin

We see the hyperactivity and think "that kid needs a sedative", when the root cause is probably some function of "dopaminergic transmission in the brain", which can be enhance by a stimulant, which will in turn help the kid focus and relax. Not saying an indica won't work, it no doubt does on different people at different times and some all the time, but most people responded to mogie's survey and forum digging with sativas.

Bizzare, but when you go up stream from the visible symptoms the root cause may seem far removed from the symptoms.

Take resistant clinical depression for example - instead of increasing neurotransmitter levels with antidepressants a new approach is to "go up stream" and use ketamine to reduce the effects of another neurotransmitter, glutamate. By blocking glutamate a dosage of ketamine (only a fraction of the dose used for halucinations) can relieve depression in as little as 10 minutes, rather than 6 weeks or more with an SSRI. And one dose can relieve depression for a week.

Who would have thought that a horse tranquilizer and club drug could fight mental illness.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn9696

.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 24, 2009)

*"I don't wanna smoke dogshit, wtf who named it that?!"*

The same guys who's smoking "The Doggie's Nuts" right about now. 

.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah..that's like the name 'cheese'...kinda turns me off! have you seen the 'half baked'(chapelle)outtakes- where they smoke 'killer's' shit?


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 24, 2009)

Like old school Cheech and Chong: "Its Labadour man, my dog ate my stash and I followed him around for a week with a baggie."

Doggie's Nuts has a loyal following, with a name like that your bud has to be good.

.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Did you guys know that Arnold Schwarzenegger smoked up with Tommy Chong 

[youtube]lPHTrnvNRgY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## nexcare (Feb 25, 2009)

I am the king of ADHD. During the day, you will LOVE a good Sativa. I prefer Train Wreck for during the day, if there is nothing too important. It gets me interested in things like adderal, with the relaxing effect. Love to play guitar, read and etc. on it.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 25, 2009)

ive been hearing that a good indica strain is best for me ... if i could have every strain of weed in front of me then i could find the one that best works for me lol



nexcare said:


> I am the king of ADHD. During the day, you will LOVE a good Sativa. I prefer Train Wreck for during the day, if there is nothing too important. It gets me interested in things like adderal, with the relaxing effect. Love to play guitar, read and etc. on it.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 25, 2009)

Greenearth go to Pick n Mix and grab a single feminized seed for a few strains - a couple indica and a couple sativa. Grow one of each plant at the same time and compare the different types of bud against another that you have on hand. Like you said, you have to compare to get the strains that work best and Pick n Mix feminized singles are the cheapest, and therefore quickest, way to do it.

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/

.


----------



## juicyjayz (Feb 25, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> *"I don't wanna smoke dogshit, wtf who named it that?!"*
> 
> The same guys who's smoking "The Doggie's Nuts" right about now.
> 
> .


lol..dog shit and aniother strain called catpiss are indeed quite potent skunk/indica hybrids..the smell is so strong and musky,its been called animals by prodcucts for this reason lol..they quite freakin strong tho man..but all they r is stinky skunks!!



s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> yeah..that's like the name 'cheese'...kinda turns me off! have you seen the 'half baked'(chapelle)outtakes- where they smoke 'killer's' shit?



also,. the uk cheese is an unusual old timers skunk strain..it STINKKKKSSS badly during flowering,almost akin to a strong musky cheese scent lol....however,once again its just another name for quite a strong smelling SKUNK strain..I persoanlly love skunk man...one of my favt types of weed...


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah.. I did some super skunk last yr...I hadn't smoked skunk since the 80's...I forgot how good it tastes. I like it real skunky! sweet is o.k.(good for outcrossing..like soma's)but I prefer the skunkiest...I have one santa cruz shark(widowX s.s.) taking over right now. I'll keep it even if it's male.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Feb 26, 2009)

cannabismarijuana.com has cheaper pick & mix. I've never tried them though.


----------



## pothead19 (Jul 12, 2011)

lol
u must be on other drugs with that randomness dont talking down on ya just tolet ya no i to am random... bitch... see


----------



## pothead19 (Jul 12, 2011)

i have pretty damn..small last tyme i saww et...boi


----------



## pothead19 (Jul 12, 2011)

i have adhd and high tolernce to drugs and green crack fuck me up made my head feel like a helium ballon


----------



## gamereaper (Sep 27, 2011)

well i have adhd and most sativa highs help with motavation and focus. A few indicas help too more or so sugar plum


----------



## dman8168 (Sep 27, 2011)

definately have to agree with the sativa dominant strains or straight sativas.i can get so focused on a good sativa.one of my faves is grapefruit. indicas slow me down all around including thinking . dont like that.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 27, 2011)

Smoked C99 and Jack herer once, best motivational/focused high ever .. then white berry.


----------



## Kush70 (Dec 26, 2011)

i have found ( for me ) purple kush is great for ADD...

ive never been more focused and driven in my life 

fuck a buncha doctor pills 

thats the POWER of da KUSH !


----------



## Underground1337 (Mar 9, 2013)

pothead19 said:


> i have pretty damn..small last tyme i saww et...boi


ur not smokin that green crack more like u smokin the white one actin like that lmao


----------



## $waGgEr (Mar 9, 2013)

i would try out nirvanas white widow or a sativa dom cross of hers... cali mist or jack herrer/jock horror would be good ones to try as well. you are going to have to do a lil figuring on your own and see what works for you. no two minds are 100% alike when it comes to medicating. i would say eating meds is more effective in your case and many others. when eaten cannabis is less of a heavy stoned out of your mind feeling and more of a relaxing clear headed light body high feeling. the effects also last longer when eaten...


----------



## matt1420 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have ADD and have had it for as long as I can remember, or not remember! Two of the best strains that I have found to help me with my ADD problem is SourDiesel and ECSD. They also both help with severe chronic pain from nerve damage.


----------



## Underground1337 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have adhd and anxiety disorder i smoke a hybrid to keep me chilled. Indica for adhd to mellow me and sativa to control my thoughts. 

Try some sour kush. Im growing some now because it helps my adhd alot


----------



## burgertime2010 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have ADD and who doesn't? Ever think for a second that it is not this disorder but a perfectly natural response to a boring culture?Maybe, we are not meant to be sedated and tediously perform mindless tasks and smile about it. ADHD was called a disorder to allow the most creative, intelligent, spirited people to be medicated into complacency. It is for lazy parents like ours to avoid the work that minds like ours take. My point is simple, sedation is our response to a shame that has been manufactured and the search for a better quality of life others told us to need. Fuck them, live by your standards you are not sick so how can you be medicating?


----------



## burgertime2010 (Mar 30, 2013)

greenearth5 said:


> im in one of the top 40 colleges and im getting a's and b's while smokin... before i started smoking again i was only getting d's and c's ... i thought i wasn't right for school until i decided to take some hits while doing my studies.. now everything is making since to me... i am adhd and its possible that i have other psychological disorders .. marijuana does help me out and that's why im trying to find a good strain to cope with my problems... ill plus rep everyone later this week for helping find the best strains for adhd btw.. sign cosign tangent stuff is easy man... learn the circle chart quote=Ghost420;2129552]i find that using an indica works great. blaze+waiting for peak to end+good music=me doing advanced calculus with chemistry people who smoke are not dumb on a serous note i would swear to the AMA that thc and its various cannaboids do indeed help my add and make me more focused on tasks. i have a great stain i wish i could share it with u guys.


[/QUOTE] People in general are dumb.


----------



## Hrodrick (May 18, 2015)

hi! My first post here 
I have adhd. But I can't have a appropiate medical treatment. 
Im from Rio - Brazil, and we dont have medical or good quality marijuana. 
If you smoke weed, the society judges you a criminal people, a psycho and manniac addict. The Christians say that you are in the  hands and such. 

It doesn't matter if you smoke crack, snort coke or smoke weed - they are all the same shit in the primitive perspective of this hypocritical society.

Here in this backward country, you go to the jail if you grow the plant for 6 - 8 years in a horrible and bizarre prisions, in a crowded cell. The true hell!!

The marijuana come from Paraguay, it is a pressed block, with insects, other plants, seeds, small pieces of objects and others craps mixed up with the weed wich peoples grow without accuracy or concerns by rustic methods...

The final product look likes a brown rotten wood, and has a horrible taste and bad smell. When you put it in the grinder, it turns something like a dry soil. 

We have only a strain, and we dont have a choice to smoke another one or some quality weed. Maybe ib the high society ( famous people, artists, etc).

Sorry for the anger, but I just needed to get that off my chest.
And sorry for my poor English too. 

Peace.


----------



## Doobius1 (May 18, 2015)

I forgot all about this thread


----------

